# WTB OG 13 inch 520s



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Want To Buy New or Used 13 Inch OG 520s. 

Post what you got and price please. 

I prefer to do the purchase via Paypal!

Thanks.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Pelotero!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Pelotero!


LOL

:happysad:


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

TI have a complete nos set mounted on my roadstars knock off wheels .Never hit the road in my closet since 1995.Give me a call 201 398 8974.


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

I forgot to post the size of tires that I have.There 520s 13s they all have the blue over the whitewalls and the premium sportway520 sticker on them also the factory code on the threads.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Emanuel2364 said:


> TI have a complete nos set mounted on my roadstars knock off wheels .Never hit the road in my closet since 1995.Give me a call 201 398 8974.


Will do,

But please post the price. We'll save each other a lot of time if price is posted. 

Thanks.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Emanuel2364 said:


> I forgot to post the size of tires that I have.There 520s 13s they all have the blue over the whitewalls and the premium sportway520 sticker on them also the factory code on the threads.


PM sent


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTMFT for some OG 520s.

:h5:


----------



## Sdime (Dec 16, 2011)

I gotta buddy With à set text me 5027514110 thanks


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Sdime said:


> I gotta buddy With à set text me 5027514110 thanks


Text sent.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

To The Tippity Ttippity Top!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> TTT


I KNeW 520s were like chinas!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:around:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Emanuel2364 said:


> I forgot to post the size of tires that I have.There 520s 13s they all have the blue over the whitewalls and the premium sportway520 sticker on them also the factory code on the threads.


I payplaed you the feria today bro.

let me know when you ship them.

thanks.

:h5:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I payplaed you the feria today bro.
> 
> let me know when you ship them.
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

post pics !!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> post pics !!!


When I get them i will. 

But the homie hasnt contacted me after I paypaled the feria. 

:chuck:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> When I get them i will.
> 
> But the homie hasnt contacted me after I paypaled the feria.
> 
> :chuck:


START FILING A CLAIM LOWKO
!

:facepalm:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> When I get them i will.
> 
> But the homie hasnt contacted me after I paypaled the feria.
> 
> :chuck:


Hustle harder every minute of every day


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> Hustle harder every minute of every day


Key word Paypaled. 

My feria is protected by the buyer protection program


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I payplaed you the feria today bro.
> 
> let me know when you ship them.
> 
> ...




9 Days and counting

:dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Key word Paypaled.
> 
> My feria is protected by the buyer protection program


pay pal will cover you,,,,,,,,,,they take there cut, but protecting your cash is priceless!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> pay pal will cover you,,,,,,,,,,they take there cut, but protecting your cash is priceless!


:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

man te lo metieron. :thumbsdown:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> 9 Days and counting
> 
> :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

give me personal info once you get your paypal $ back. i can do some damage noumsayin'


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> give me personal info once you get your paypal $ back. i can do some damage noumsayin'


LOL,

I'm sure the guy is just busy.

We'll see if he follows through.

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

are you going to the hypnotized carshow compa?


Aztlan_Exile said:


> LOL,
> 
> I'm sure the guy is just busy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> are you going to the hypnotized carshow compa?


Not sure,

the club ain't going for sure. :around:

what about you?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

depends on the weather. we'll see since i have no wipers and polyester wheels suck on wet roads.


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Not sure,
> 
> the club ain't going for sure. :around:
> 
> what about you?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> depends on the weather. we'll see since i wear no undies and polyester pants stick on wet days.


:barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hijole....


chingonsito69mejiclas said:


> :tongue:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> depends on the weather. we'll see since i have no wipers and polyester wheels suck on wet roads.


RAIN~EX HOMIE !!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

IT WORKS
RAIN NEVER STOPED US FROM ROLLING!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

My rides r afraid of the water!

Makes them rust!

hno:

I dont even wash them with water, ever!

Just spray some Meguiar's quick detailer and wipe away the dust!

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I payplaed you the feria today bro.
> 
> let me know when you ship them.
> 
> ...


Damn,

Time to open a no product received claim on paypal. 

:yessad:



If your reading this bro. Im still interested. Hell, I can even go there myself and pick them up, assuming you reduce the price a bit to compensate for the trip. 


:|


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :facepalm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 552736


:roflmao:
ahi llevatela 

asiendole de pedo!!
:rofl:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:angry:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Now that the new 520s are coming out.

You all can sale me your used or semi-new 520s.

Top dollar paid. post pics and price of what you have, thanks.

BTW, only paypal transactions unless you're a well known LIL seller/member.

thanks.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Now that the new 520s are coming out.
> 
> You all can sale me your used or semi-new 520s.
> 
> ...


WHY DONT YOU JUST WAIT FOR THE NEW 520'S THAT ARE COMING OUT? THEY SEAM TO LOOK REALLY GOOD!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> WHY DONT YOU JUST WAIT FOR THE NEW 520'S THAT ARE COMING OUT? THEY SEAM TO LOOK REALLY GOOD!!!!


PM sent.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I scored at the Las Vegas Super Show:










Five: 14 inch OG Low Rider 520s in like new condition

Two: 14X7 prestamp daytons in good condition

Three: 14X7 chinas in ok condition

Four: Dayton Adapters

Four: Dayton KOs in Good condition with White Dayton Eagle Chips

All for $700

The homie Aurelio with A&M Customs in the Dallas/Fort Worth area will take them to TX in his truck 



This is his thread:



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/240659-m-customs-just-start.html











(The seller said all five wheels were Daytons, pero a mi no me hace pendejo :nono


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

are those the 2 ply cokers tires?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> are those the 2 ply cokers tires?


Dont know sir. 

Wheels an tires are already with the homie. 

Why?


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Dont know sir.
> 
> Wheels an tires are already with the homie.
> 
> Why?


those been for sale for the longest, tony parker is the one that had them for sale


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> those been for sale for the longest, tony parker is the one that had them for sale


And?


:donno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Og lowrider series cokers


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Im still waiting for the first person OF IMPORTANCE to say I over paid for this loot. 

:steponup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Chips look plastic, spinners are shark fin, daytons are fake tires are wack. Congrats on the purchase. You should hire a counselor lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im still waiting for the first person OF IMPORTANCE to say I over paid for this loot.
> 
> :steponup:


so were not all important?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> so were not all important?


It was meant for the troll above your post (lone star).

Next time I'll be more specific.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> It was meant for the troll above your post (lone star).
> 
> Next time I'll be more specific.


Ok',,,,
When you say troll,,,do mean a hobit?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Wikipedia's definition of Troll:

In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory,[3]extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as a forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[4] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.[5] The noun troll may refer to the provocative message itself, as in: "That was an excellent troll you posted."

While the word troll and its associated verb trolling are associated with Internet discourse, media attention in recent years has made such labels subjective, with trolling describing intentionally provocative actions and harassment outside of an online context. For example, mass media has used troll to describe "a person who defaces Internet tribute sites with the aim of causing grief to families."[6][7]


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lonester isnt a troll hes jus a wanna be prick:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> Ok',,,,
> When you say troll,,,do mean a hobit?


lmfao..........wtf isa HOBIT???:dunno:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lmfao..........wtf isa HOBIT???:dunno:


Apparently you didnt see the movie Lord of the Rings?!














I hope Im not the only one who saw it :facepalm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Apparently you didnt see the movie Lord of the Rings?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao..........naw homie i don watch tht chit


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lmao..........naw homie i don watch tht chit


Im guessing you dont have kids either? :dunno:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:facepalm:


lone star said:


> Chips look plastic, spinners are shark fin, daytons are fake tires are wack. Congrats on the purchase. You should hire a counselor lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTT

Pics and Price!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

YOU GOT YOUR FERIA BACK?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> YOU GOT YOUR FERIA BACK?


Not yet


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Not yet


_*PURAS PINCHES FAYAS CON ESTOS BUEYES!!*_


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*PURAS PINCHES FAYAS CON ESTOS BUEYES!!*_


I spoke to the man and he said he cannot get the feria because he mispelled his nam on his paypal account. 

I told him to release my feria from paypal so i can get my refund. 

He said he would do that.

I also suggested he open another paypal account with his name spelled correctly. 

I want either my miney or the tires now. 

This took long enough already.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I spoke to the man and he said he cannot get the feria because he mispelled his nam on his paypal account.
> 
> I told him to release my feria from paypal so i can get my refund.
> 
> ...


Time to lawyer up homie!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Time to lawyer up homie!!!


lol

no need, really!

paypal's got it.

I'm a give them fools a call and see what's up with my money.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> lol
> 
> no need, really!
> 
> ...


It's a joke paisa


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> It's a joke paisa


Orale

And

































TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Time to lawyer up homie!!!


y si ed!!
i know of a good one ...homie too...:biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> y si ed!!
> i know of a good one ...homie too...:biggrin:



:facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I spoke to the man and he said he cannot get the feria because he mispelled his nam on his paypal account.
> 
> I told him to release my feria from paypal so i can get my refund.
> 
> ...



The man said he just received payment from paypal and will ship my 520s this coming monday. 

He sent me a pic of the tires:










I hope they get here in time for the Tejano Show in Odesa. 

:happysad:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> The man said he just received payment from paypal and will ship my 520s this coming monday.
> 
> He sent me a pic of the tires:
> 
> ...


:x:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

520s finally made it:



















:happysad:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:rant:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> 520s finally made it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


estan chingonas, estickers y todo el pedo, neta!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

no joke said:


> estan chingonas, estickers y todo el pedo, neta!!!! :thumbsup:


Simon,


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

I know it took a while,I gave you my word. IDont mess with nobody's money. R.V.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Did u get a good deal


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Emanuel2364 said:


> I know it took a while,I gave you my word. IDont mess with nobody's money. R.V.


Thank you sir. 

It's just that when you take weeks to respond, to a text or a call, and months to ship the goods, it makes people worry.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Did u get a good deal


Let's just say it was worth the wait 



PM sent.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TFT


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> 520s finally made it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Post pics and asking price!

Gracias,

A_E


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Got me another set from a camarada who did not want me to disclose his name:



These are going on my '9


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Still on the market for more, singles or set of four. 

Post/PM me pics and price.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

OG 5.20s :fool2:


----------

